# Suspension des tâches d'impression



## perlinette (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un Macbook pro (Tiger 10.4.11) et d'une imprimante Epson Stylus Photo R1900. 
Malheureusement, depuis 2 semaines, je ne parviens plus à imprimer sur cette imprimante : 
la liste des tâches d'impression se met automatiquement en pause lorsque  je lance une impression et l'imprimante affiche "Arrêt des tâches". 
Par ailleurs, lorsque je souhaite imprimer un document, la fenêtre de  sélection de l'imprimante me met un petit point d'exclamation à coté du  nom de mon imprimante et lorsque je clique sur "OK", il m'affiche un  message : "L'impression des documents de cette imprimante est suspendue.  Souhaitez-vous continuer et relancer cette impression ?". 
Ce qui est étrange c'est que les autres imprimantes installées sur mon  ordinateur continuent de fonctionner et que cette imprimante R1900  fonctionne toujours avec d'autres ordinateurs. 
J'ai alors téléchargé les pilotes sur le site d'Epson, désinstallé l'existant et ré-installé. Mais le problème persiste. 
J'avoue que suis un peu à cour d'idées. 

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît ? 

Merci par avance, 

Perlinette


----------



## boninmi (27 Juin 2011)

perlinette a dit:


> Par ailleurs, lorsque je souhaite imprimer un document, la fenêtre de  sélection de l'imprimante me met un petit point d'exclamation à coté du  nom de mon imprimante et lorsque je clique sur "OK", il m'affiche un  message : "L'impression des documents de cette imprimante est suspendue.  Souhaitez-vous continuer et relancer cette impression ?".


Et si tu relances l'impression, ça dit quoi ?
Dans l'utilitaire d'impression, l'imprimante n'est pas par hasard en pause ?
Dans Préférences système -> Imprimantes (cadenas pour authentifier) -> clic droit (ou ctrl - clic) sur l'icone de l'imprimante -> Réinitialiser le système d'impression : change quelque chose ?


----------



## boddy (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Essaie, tout simplement de cliquer sur le bouton "Arrêt des tâches" une fois. Du rouge, il va passer au vert (ou inversement).

Chaque imprimante et chaque système sont différents quant à ce bouton. (Expérience récente !!!). Si au rouge, ça fonctionne pas - passe au vert et essaie d'imprimer.


----------



## Berkeley (3 Juillet 2011)

Crée un fichier sous TextEdit puis lance l'impression. Chez moi, le même probleme a été réglé ainsi comme par "magie"


----------



## li_li (4 Juillet 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Et si tu relances l'impression, ça dit quoi ?
> Dans l'utilitaire d'impression, l'imprimante n'est pas par hasard en pause ?
> Dans Préférences système -> Imprimantes (cadenas pour authentifier) -> clic droit (ou ctrl - clic) sur l'icone de l'imprimante -> Réinitialiser le système d'impression : change quelque chose ?



Bonjour

Alors moi comme j ai le même problème j ai fait comme indiqué (réinitialiser le système d'impression) et du coup je n ai plus d imprimante du tout qui apparait. Il me demande l'adresse ip mais je ne sais pas où la trouver.....need help:confuses:
merci beaucoup


----------



## li_li (5 Juillet 2011)

alors voilà j ai réinstallé le pilote (via internet vu que le cd d installation ne fonctionne plus) et là mon imprimante ne se met plus en pause mais elle ne m imprime plus rien non plus.....(pb de communication avec l'imprimante qu'il dit...) je suis nulle en informatique et ne sais que faire...
si vous pouvez m'aider je suis preneuse.....


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2011)

li_li a dit:


> alors voilà j ai réinstallé le pilote (via internet vu que le cd d installation ne fonctionne plus) et là mon imprimante ne se met plus en pause mais elle ne m imprime plus rien non plus.....(pb de communication avec l'imprimante qu'il dit...) je suis nulle en informatique et ne sais que faire...
> si vous pouvez m'aider je suis preneuse.....


C'est la même imprimante ? Ton système est-il à jour ? Si oui, le pilote est inclus dans Mac OS X, il n'y a rien besoin d'installer d'autre que les mises à jour Apple. Essaie simplement de supprimer et réajouter ton imprimante dans les Préférences Système. Consulte ces pages:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3771?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3147?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## li_li (23 Septembre 2011)

merci pour le conseil...je ne suis pas venue depuis longtemps....c'est la raison du retard....
en fait après avoir réinstallé (par le site cité) comme ça ne marchait toujours pas (pb de communication avec l imprimante) je suis allée voir du côté de paramètrer l imprimante et là c'est bon ça marche...je peux enfin imprimer de nouveau....
à bientôt sûrement pour une autre question....


----------

